# Minimum viable sprinkler setup for new seed?



## pseudodennis (Apr 19, 2021)

I'm doing a reno sometime in the next month, and want to get my irrigation set up so everything is ready. Unfortunately, due to budget concerns I'm limited this year to a temporary system that gets the job done.

My goal is to install the cheapest system possible, while still getting full germination. (That is, keep the seeds from drying out) So while head-to-head, perfectly even coverage is preferred, if it's not absolutely needed I'd rather not put up the expense right now. (However, if it *is* absolutely needed I'll bite the bullet...) The long-term plan is a diy in-ground in the next few years.

I picked up some cheap garden hose on clearance and some cheap plastic impact sprinklers. I ran a test today, and the results were... not so great. I can run a max of 2 heads on a line, and even so, the distance isn't really there.

If I have to I can make this work, but I was just wondering if anyone else had tried to do this and what your experience was. Also, could anyone recommend a good sprinkler model/brand for the money?

I'll be planting TTTF, and my back yard is 100' wide by 75' deep.


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

pseudodennis said:


> I'm doing a reno sometime in the next month, and want to get my irrigation set up so everything is ready. Unfortunately, due to budget concerns I'm limited this year to a temporary system that gets the job done.
> 
> My goal is to install the cheapest system possible, while still getting full germination. (That is, keep the seeds from drying out) So while head-to-head, perfectly even coverage is preferred, if it's not absolutely needed I'd rather not put up the expense right now. (However, if it *is* absolutely needed I'll bite the bullet...) The long-term plan is a diy in-ground in the next few years.
> 
> ...







This is the best way to do it.

A wifi hose end timer is a great addition

I bought one last year w 4 hose ends and could control it from my phone and set up the watering program.

I didn't use actual in ground sprinklers on stakes but that is the best way to do it.

I used the orbital above ground rotator ones. Ran 3 per hose, had head to head but had issues w them getting stuck sometimes

Now I have 12 sprinklers and a timer I haven't used this year, bc I moved lol 😂


----------



## pseudodennis (Apr 19, 2021)

Yeah, I would love to replicate Ryan's setup, but with the reduced range of the MP Rotators I would end up needing a lot more heads. Also, he moves his setup around, but with new seed on a larger area I don't want to be fiddling around 4-5 times a day with sprinkler placement.



BBLOCK said:


> I used the orbital above ground rotator ones. Ran 3 per hose, had head to head but had issues w them getting stuck sometimes


Do you mean something like this: https://www.sprinklerwarehouse.com/hunter-pgp-ultra-rotor-4-in-pgp-04 ? Or do you mean impact sprinklers?


----------



## pseudodennis (Apr 19, 2021)

Thinking more about my question, I guess what I'm asking is what is the most distance I get for the cost? I'm now wondering if I can put a couple oscillating sprinklers in the middle of the yard. Their square pattern would cover the corners and at least keep everything somewhat wet.

Are oscillating sprinklers for new seed a terrible idea?


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

pseudodennis said:


> Yeah, I would love to replicate Ryan's setup, but with the reduced range of the MP Rotators I would end up needing a lot more heads. Also, he moves his setup around, but with new seed on a larger area I don't want to be fiddling around 4-5 times a day with sprinkler placement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


these would be good for seeding, nice and gentle


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

pseudodennis said:


> Thinking more about my question, I guess what I'm asking is what is the most distance I get for the cost? I'm now wondering if I can put a couple oscillating sprinklers in the middle of the yard. Their square pattern would cover the corners and at least keep everything somewhat wet.
> 
> Are oscillating sprinklers for new seed a terrible idea?


people have long been using them for seeding just fine....

the issue with most of them is the height can be easily affected in the wind and blow your water not giving you even coverage...

also for watering when you're trying to get more water to the ground, they take a long time for output compared to other types, that's more for deep watering.

when you're just trying to keep your soil moist they'll be fine, the problem is dragging hoses around and moving your seed/soil etc


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Garden hoses, oscillating sprinklers and a hose timer works great, but you will need a lot of hoses and timers if you are doing the entire 15k yard at once. I would recommend doing it in ~5k sections. You can easily cover 5k or so with 4 oscillators and that will allow you to run the 4 valve hose timer. If you have the budget, you would probably need 3 setups to do the full 15k at once. That is a lot of hose that you will never need again.

I have done several renovations with oscillators, hoses and timers. Set it up before you seed to make sure you are happy with coverage. You want to use the oscillators on ~1/2 of the max arc for even coverage and overlap with the adjacent oscillators by 10-25%. Once set up, leave the hoses and sprinklers in place and run them with the timer. Don't worry about the lines left from the hoses, they will fill in once you are ready to remove the temporary setup in 4-8 weeks.


----------

